# Hay rack ideas for Nigerians?



## goatsinoaks (Jun 15, 2011)

I have two 5 month ND wethers that pull all the hay out of the rack I made, then step and pee on it while they eat it. Is there any way to reduce the wasted hay? Has anyone built a hay feeder that they are happy with? The ones online are really expensive and seem to be made for lots of big goats, not 2 obnoxious mini ones. I would love to see pictures of other people's hay racks! (wow does that sound inappropriate lol)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

Our hay racks don't waste hay, but would be a big project for two little goats.   


This is the back  






This is the front. Each one is 8 feet long, perhaps you could make  one 4 feet long? 

Here is the front of it. There is a place to put the hay and then a place for grain, but before grain is fed, the dirt from the hay needs to be scraped out.  Excuse the doe that is in labor.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 15, 2011)

I built this from cull lumber and conduit.  In total it probably cost around $15.  The only thing I would change is to put hinges on the front so that it could be opened for cleaning.  It's not impossible to clean as it is, but it could be easier for sure.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 15, 2011)

that is a very nice hay rack i really like that!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 16, 2011)

Home Depot has cull lumber available from time to time and we always keep an eye out for useful items.  We were able to purchase about 30 4' peices of lumber, about half 2x6 and half 2x8, with a few 2x10s for a buck each.  It's come in handy for lots of little projects like this that don't require full length pieces of lumber.  The conduit is something like $3 for a 10' length.  Grab yourself a drill and you're ready to go!  I'm NOT a carpenter BTW, far from it.  So if I can do it anyone can!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I want that n.smithurmond!!! 
We just made a wooden one that had 2" between the slats. Exactly the same concept as a normal metal horse rack.

Also a trick that I learned (in one of my anger fits when I put 2 flakes of hay out...and both flakes ended up on the ground, peed on, pooped on, and ignored  ) - mount the rack so that it's high enough they can't stand on it...Almost out of reach, so they can only get their mouth in there - no other body parts. I noticed with mine, they stand in it, rip it all out, and then go about their way of wasting. They still waste a little when it is high up, but not nearly as much. 

Another thing to try if you can't make a super awesome hay rack, try only giving them little bits of hay at a time. 
I like my milkers to have free choice hay BUT they waste so much, that I can't do it. I give them 1 flake at a time, and don't give them more until the finish it - after the first few days, they figured it out, and more ended up in their stomachs than on the ground. Just make sure if you do it that way, you clean under their rack every day to make sure they aren't eating their poo


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 16, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I built this from cull lumber and conduit.  In total it probably cost around $15.  The only thing I would change is to put hinges on the front so that it could be opened for cleaning.  It's not impossible to clean as it is, but it could be easier for sure.
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/manger.jpg


So... that's pretty cool... how far apart are the conduit and how did you secure them in?  

Thanks!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't remember exactly how far apart they are... far enough that the goats can reach their noses in but not their whole face.

I drilled holes the same size as the conduit into the 2x8s.  They're sunk around 4" into the top and bottom.


----------

